# Say what? $6Gs for......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

if I won the lottery... and there was peace on earth and everyone had enough to eat... I would buy the lot! those scolys are amazing!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mhhe. Not my cup of tea. Which is a good thing, cause with the big price tags I'm glad I don't drool over them........


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Rainbow of all rainbows.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

At that price it would for sure die in my tank. Lol plus if I were to spend 6gs on a coral I know that would just be the start of my devorice costs. Lol. So in the long run would cost a lot more than 6g's


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, but wouldn't it be worth it? lol


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Nope ... not worth it all when I can get much, much beautiful and lots of corals for that kinda ridiculous money


----------

